# Bike suggestions for a tall rider?



## kempenfeltkelly (Jan 9, 2011)

I’m new to this forum and find it to be a great source of information. 
My dilemma is finding a good road bike that will support my 6’8”, 240lbs – 45 year old frame. The production bike close to my size is Trek Madone (5 or 6 series). The LBS thinks I should fit but I’m a little leery on their motivation to get a sale vs. a proper fit. 
This has led me to custom builders. The Trek is a lot cheaper than custom but fit is a concern and no dealer has a 64cm frame in stock for sizing.
Custom builders I have been researching are Independent Fabrication (Corvid, Ti Crown Jewel, or XS), Seven (Elium SL or Dimas S), Serotta (Ottrott SE, Ottrott GS), Parlee or Zinn (Fassa or Dolomite). Zinn builds for tall riders which is great but there are not many reviews. Both Zinn and Independent Fabrication don’t have dealers in my city so I would be purchasing direct vs through a LBS. 
Seven, Serotta, Parlee all have local dealers which should be a good thing. 
Custom builders are all very expensive! 
Any opinions, preferably from other tall guys who know what I’m going through would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Any custom maker will be able to treat you right. Almost more important is finding a fitter that can properly understand building a large-guy bike.

FWIW, my brother in law is your same height and weight more or less, and loves his Mei Vici.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

Gunnar makes some VERY large frames (68cm!). Their stock 853 steel road frames are quite nice, reasonably light and are very reasonably priced. If you need larger, Waterford (parent company) has a similar custom frame for a few hundred more.

At 6'8", you are a little off the fit chart - most people are just going to be guessing what its going to be like to be that tall and still be sitting on a bike with a 100cm wheelbase. The manin thing the Trek has going for it is a tall headtube. It really depends if you are quite leggy or not.

Another custom possibility is TET Cycles. The prices are VERY reasonable (under $1000) for all models.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

I'd go with Lennard Zinn because he has a vested interest in bikes for tall riders, since he's tall himself. Measuring yourself correctly for a custom frame is not difficult at all and Zinn's measuring requirements aren't all that complicated. Framebuilders can tell when the numbers provided don't quite look right.

Here's an article he wrote in VeloNews regarding frame design for tall riders; I think it gives a good idea of how much thought he's put into large frame design.

While buying a custom frame may be expensive, perpetually buying stock frames in an attempt to get one to fit can be even more expensive. You're outside the sizing curve; be smart, recognize that, and get a properly fitting bike right off the bat. Until you do, you won't enjoy cycling as much.


----------



## jlwdm (Nov 7, 2009)

In more medium sized frames you will find lots of riders with top tubes and seat tubes the same length - 55x55, 56x56 and so forth.

With taller riders you have little consistency and see more riders with shorter top tubes than seat tubes. I am 6' 2 1/2 " and ride a custom Serotta Nove 61cm after 4 degrees of slope with a 57.5cm top tube and a 72 degree seat angle; a custom Serotta CSI that I got from Kelly Bedford that is 62.5cm with a 58.5 top tube and 73 degree seat angle (had to use shorter reach bars) and a custom Spectrum Ti that is close to 63cm after 5 degrees of slope with a 56.8cm top tube.

When I got my custom Serotta it changed my cycling life. I am 63 years old. I used to ride for 6 months and then quit for 3 years or more. Now I just love to get out and ride.

All 64 cm bikes are not created equal. The seat tube length is going to be less important than the top tube length, head tube length and seat tube angle. Focus on these dimensions first. Obviously the bike needs to be able to get the saddle at a height that works for you and works with an appropriate amount of bar drop.

You need to get fit by a great fitter. Lately I have seen quite a few high-end used frames for sale. The Serotta Classifieds is a good source. You can go ages without seeing any really large frames though.

Good luck.

Jeff


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

jlwdm said:


> In more medium sized frames you will find lots of riders with top tubes and seat tubes the same length - 55x55, 56x56 and so forth.
> 
> With taller riders you have little consistency and see more riders with shorter top tubes than seat tubes.


Actually, that's traditional geometry. Frames below 56 have longer TT than ST and above have longer ST than TT. For frame sizes in 2cm increments, TT lengths change at about 1.5cm per size, with the cross over at 56.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Go Custom*

any good builder can hook you up
Zinn is a great choice 
if you want Ti I'd say Bill Holland in San Diego he builds bikes for Bill Walton who is just under 7'


----------



## jlwdm (Nov 7, 2009)

rx-79g said:


> Actually, that's traditional geometry. Frames below 56 have longer TT than ST and above have longer ST than TT. For frame sizes in 2cm increments, TT lengths change at about 1.5cm per size, with the cross over at 56.



Duh. They are shorter, but not consistently shorter. And everyone does not need shorter. Some need longer.

Jeff


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

jlwdm said:


> Duh. They are shorter, but not consistently shorter. And everyone does not need shorter. Some need longer.
> 
> Jeff


There is no consistant top tube length for any frame size.

Duh.


----------



## kempenfeltkelly (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for your comments and support.
What are the biggest production frames out there? Any 6’8” guys riding the Trek Madone 5 or 6 series? Is it worth investigating?
I’ll probably have to go custom. The IF Corvid or Ti Crown Jewel look great also Zinn Ti as he specializes in bikes for tall riders, but I’m uncomfortable having to buy direct. No door to knock on in case I need support / service.
Custom bikes in my city are Seven, Serotta, Guru, Parlee and Moots. I want to go either Ti or Carbon Fiber. Any recommendations on best bang for the buck?


----------



## 1971tch (Jun 28, 2008)

Ive rode the 64" Madone and it felt great. Im only 6' 4" with ape arms. I would think it would be to small for you.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

While you may be uncomfortable buying direct, you really should give Zinn a chance and call him. Give him a chance to persuade you that he can build a properly fitting bike without direct contact. It's what custom framebuilders do for a living.

If you ultimately choose to go to a local dealer, then I would recommend you be fitted by TWO SEPARATE fitters i.e., a Seven shop and a Serotta shop. If they numbers vary between the two and I bet they will, then you'll recognize that sizing a bike, especially for tall riders, is more opinion than science. It would be money well spent and should give you pause to think.


----------



## dw67 (Mar 31, 2008)

6'5". Used to ride a 62cm trek madone h2. Now I have a 61cm tarmac sl3. Both bikes fit perfect. 35in inseam, average to shorter than average arms


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

I know Calfee does some interesting things with tall bikes, and I was told that they would have no trouble fitting me.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

kempenfeltkelly said:


> Thanks to everyone for your comments and support.
> What are the biggest production frames out there? Any 6’8” guys riding the Trek Madone 5 or 6 series? Is it worth investigating?
> I’ll probably have to go custom. The IF Corvid or Ti Crown Jewel look great also Zinn Ti as he specializes in bikes for tall riders, but I’m uncomfortable having to buy direct. No door to knock on in case I need support / service.
> Custom bikes in my city are Seven, Serotta, Guru, Parlee and Moots. I want to go either Ti or Carbon Fiber. Any recommendations on best bang for the buck?


Again, Gunnar are the largest production frames I've run across, and a good deal.


----------



## doogiepa (Dec 2, 2008)

Zinn if you can afford it.

If you are a cheapskate like me, get a custom Ti from Habanero.....that's what I did and I could not be happier....I think their website is www.habcycles.com, tell Mark I said hi.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*the biggest Treks*



kempenfeltkelly said:


> Thanks to everyone for your comments and support.
> What are the biggest production frames out there? Any 6’8” guys riding the Trek Madone 5 or 6 series? Is it worth investigating?
> I’ll probably have to go custom. The IF Corvid or Ti Crown Jewel look great also Zinn Ti as he specializes in bikes for tall riders, but I’m uncomfortable having to buy direct. No door to knock on in case I need support / service.
> Custom bikes in my city are Seven, Serotta, Guru, Parlee and Moots. I want to go either Ti or Carbon Fiber. Any recommendations on best bang for the buck?


are 63s and fit more like 61s, or 62s and fit more like 60s
I'm sure your local Trek salesman will sell you one with a long seatpost and lots of stack spacers and a flipped stem

Get the IF or the Seven, but Moots is in CO while those are back east. Which boutique guy is close to you? (driving distance)


----------



## Dizzy812 (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm 6'4" and can fit the biggest production frames - I'll bet you won't . . .

Canyon has 66cm production bikes 

Good luck!


----------



## jlwdm (Nov 7, 2009)

kempenfeltkelly said:


> ...Any recommendations on best bang for the buck?


With your height a custom bike is probably going to give you great bang for the buck in the sense that you should get a bike that fits you and you will ride more.

On the other hand bang for the buck from a dollar standpoint is a little tougher as none of these bikes are cheap. In buying a custom bike I think you need to buy the one that talks to you. You are looking at great choices. I am passionate about my custom Serotta.

Jeff


----------



## kempenfeltkelly (Jan 9, 2011)

Get the IF or the Seven, but Moots is in CO while those are back east. Which boutique guy is close to you? (driving distance)[/QUOTE]

Closest custom shops are Guru in Montreal and a relatively new custom shop called Vitess (just heard of them today). But I do have various LBS that can supply Serotta, Seven, and Parlee.


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

curious what you went with ? i'm 6'7" and ride a 64cm madone.......i live in Newmarket.


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

My suggestion...


----------



## kempenfeltkelly (Jan 9, 2011)

gormleyflyer2002 said:


> curious what you went with ? i'm 6'7" and ride a 64cm madone.......i live in Newmarket.


I ended up going custom. After searching a number of custom builders I selected a full Ti bike from Spectrum Cycles. As part of the fitting I met with Tom Kellogg (master frame builder) at his shop and the rest is history.

It's a great ride and am glad I spent the extra dollars for going custom.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

kempenfeltkelly said:


> I ended up going custom. After searching a number of custom builders I selected a full Ti bike from Spectrum Cycles. As part of the fitting I met with Tom Kellogg (master frame builder) at his shop and the rest is history.
> 
> It's a great ride and am glad I spent the extra dollars for going custom.


An excellent choice. Tom knows an awful lot about designing for tall people, and produces as nice a frame as anyone in the US.

Pic?


----------



## jlwdm (Nov 7, 2009)

Tom is a great builder and a great person. I have a ti spectrum -62.5cm after 5 degrees of slope. Not as tall as you. 

Jeff


----------



## kempenfeltkelly (Jan 9, 2011)

Kontact said:


> An excellent choice. Tom knows an awful lot about designing for tall people, and produces as nice a frame as anyone in the US.
> 
> Pic?


Here are some pics


----------



## pcs2 (Sep 4, 2006)

Beautiful frame.....those are some nice welds.

It would be interesting to compare the geometry you guys settled on with the geo on the 64 madone from the shop.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Wow, I gotta say: you REALLY did your homework and it resulted in a wise decision.

I'm impressed; you picked a very qualified builder.

How about details of the process with Tom and Jeff, and how the end result fits and rides?


----------



## kempenfeltkelly (Jan 9, 2011)

Peter P. - It's been a while since I last posted. Too busy with work and family. 

The process was quite easy. I could have sent Tom my measurements but decided to take a drive to his shop. Yes it was a 5 hour drive, but felt it would be worth it considering the investment. 
I spend approx 2 to 3 hours with Tom getting fitted and describing my riding style etc. I brought my previous bike as a sample of what I have been riding. Three months later it was ready for pickup. Everything was perfect. The end result is an awesome ride. I used to do 30km rides and felt pretty beat up afterwards. Now an average ride is 50+km and feel great. Biggest problem has been getting myself back into shape. 

It was worth the investment and the process was smooth, problem free and Tom really knows his stuff.


----------



## breakesfail (Nov 11, 2009)

My 6 8" friend rides a 63 Rose bike.
ROSE Xeon X-Lite 3100 (Di2) double at a low price in the online bike shop www.rosebikes.com


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

breakesfail said:


> My 6 8" friend rides a 63 Rose bike.
> ROSE Xeon X-Lite 3100 (Di2) double at a low price in the online bike shop www.rosebikes.com


Just because he rides it doesn't mean it fits.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

Rivendell builds the Homer Hilsen in very large sizes (65, 67, 69, and 71cm).

Here's a 69cm frame.


----------



## loginhater (Aug 22, 2011)

+1 on Gunnar. They have regular production frames up to 68 cm, or you could go custom for a little more.

I've heard Curtlo is a big guy, and his frames are very reasonable.


----------



## laxpatrick (Jan 22, 2012)

Same height, 4 years younger, similar situation. Currently on a 66cm Cannondale CAAD3 with Ultegra. Want a more comfortable, classy ride that fits me like a glove. I'm also hooked on the notion of getting cranks longer than my current 180's.

Have a couple options - met with Lennard Zinn when I was in CO a few weeks ago - vastly impressed with his knowledge and quality of his company's work...

Option 1: Titanium - either a used Zinn (found one that's perfect, but loaded with 4 s&s couplers, so the whole bike is over $7000 - or a new Zinn Titanium (even more $$).

Option 2: Steel - $2500 for one of steel from Zinn

Option 2a: I could have Gunnar (basically local to me) build me a custom sized ride with a slightly higher BB to clear 210mm crank arms. 

Cranks can be sourced from Zinn or High Sierra Cycle.

I'm skeptical that a 62cm is going to fit you - top tube is pretty short... but then everybody's different.

LAX


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

There is a 6' 7" bloke in my club who rides the biggest Madone with the tallest head tube. Fit looks good.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Kempenfeltkelly:

Thanks for the report. It's always interesting to hear about the process and the customer's level of satisfaction afterward. I've no doubt Tom Kellogg built a proper frame for you and your wait time for the frame was very short.

Is the bike built around those Dura Ace cranks or are you still planning to get custom length arms?

It also looks like the bike has a really slack seat angle. I wonder if Spectrum built the frame around 180mm cranks? If I've understood what Lennard Zinn has written regarding larger frames, he prefers a 73 degree seat angle for all sizes and then chooses the crank length to position the rider.

It just goes to show there are many ways to properly fit a rider to a bike.


----------



## kempenfeltkelly (Jan 9, 2011)

Peter P.:

I have the Ultegra Group with Dura Ace cranks only because Ultegra didn't come in 180mm cranks.

In researching custom length arms I did look at Lennard Zinn crank arms. I called Zinn related to his longer crank arms and custom bikes. Very attentive, knowledgeable and answered my questions. It came down to researching the fundamentals between very long crank arms, such as 210mm vs 180mm. Also, I wanted to go with a builder that is not too far from where I live. I went with Spectrum Cycles after speaking with Tom Kellogg. Now Tom Kellogg & Spectrum is still a good 5 hour drive for me. Overall, regarding 200+mm crank arms you will get a lot of opinions and you need to make the call your self as to what works best for you.


----------



## Hanks (Sep 30, 2011)

*Bill Walton's*










Hank


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

If you buy the Madone, you will have a fairly significant saddle to bar drop height. If you don't mind being in a very "racer" oriented position, then the Madone will probably work. But, depending on how tall your upper body is, you may find the top tube too short as well. So you'll have an extreme saddle seatback and an extreme stem length (say 140mm). The Madone will never fit as well as a custom bike.

If price is an issue, and Zinn and Spectrum are both very expensive, then look at a custom builder like Curtlo or Strong and buy a steel frame. They'll walk you through how to measure your proportions over the phone.


----------



## veingrad1 (Jan 22, 2013)

I am new to the forum looking for some suggetions for a road bike carbon fiber. I am 6'5"" 230lbs. budget $2,500. Local bike shops are suggetsions focus 61cm, cannondale 63cm and Scott 61cm. any feedback or suggestions would be great.


----------



## BlingMyBike.com.au (Feb 16, 2013)

Do you know the geometry you want?

There are some biiig frames out there already. Merckx and Ridley are based where there are plenty of tall guys. Trek has the Domain which has taller head tubes, Cannondale has their 60cm which is pretty big, and Specialized has the Roubaix which has very tall head tubes.
You might be able to save a lot of money and still get a nice off the shelf bike. But most important is knowing what your geometry needs to be. Get a professional and impartial bike fit done. Best cycling investment you'll ever make.


----------



## perpetuum_mobile (Nov 30, 2012)

There should be another wheel standard bigger than 700. Because of screwed up proportions all those extra large bikes look so ugly. I would guess that larger wheels would also improve stability/handling.

There is a 650 standard for small folks. Why are tall people discriminated? Probably because such standard would not be profitable.


----------



## beaverstuff (Jul 27, 2006)

veingrad1 said:


> I am new to the forum looking for some suggetions for a road bike carbon fiber. I am 6'5"" 230lbs. budget $2,500. Local bike shops are suggetsions focus 61cm, cannondale 63cm and Scott 61cm. any feedback or suggestions would be great.


Look in Classic Bikes and be patient. 
I have a 70cm (c-c) Panasonic, a 68.5cm (c-c) Specialized Sequoia (1983) and a 68cm (c-c)Schwinn World Sport. (1986). All these bikes were built before the Japanese recession of 1990. Beaverstuff


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Since he posted this post *SEVEN YEARS AGO*,​ I'm fairly certain he found something that worked. Please don't reply to dead threads.


----------



## lacofdfireman (May 2, 2010)

Any Tall guys looking for bikes check out the Facebook Page “Tall Bikes and Beyond 60cm or larger bikes only” some great deal there. I just bought a 61cm 2016 Full Carbon Giant Defy Advanced Pro Zero Hydro Disc and Dura-ace build for $1500 shipped. Hard to beat that. 











Here is an example of a big bike for sale. 68cm











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

